# Orbit lights



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone had used the following and what their thoughts on it were. I was thinking of getting it for a 30g SW starter tank. 

Orbit 24" 1021
2 lamp 65w
65 w Sunpack dual daylight 10000k & 6700k*
65w Dual actinic 460 nm & 420 nm*
With 2 lunar light

$150


----------



## Symphy68 (Sep 1, 2008)

*Light for salt water*

Hello,

I'd like to inform you that Compact fluorescent lights are a thing of the past

Not only they last too little but just cannot measure up to T5

So if you can find a 24" unit T5 then you will be on the right path

Sincere regards,


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Huh? I though CP and T5 are that much of a difference. It's the T8 that not as good...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

PCs are much less efficient than T5HO bulbs - don't bother with them. They're expensive to replace, need replacing sooner than T5HO, and can't compete with the output of T5HO.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I know next to nothing about a the lighting needs of a SW tank. But a lot of people seem to lean towards metal halide lamps for their SW tanks. Someone posted a good deal on a MH fixture on the Kitchener forum.

http://kwas.ca/forum/showthread.php?t=14357

It's a good deal if you are looking to go that route. I have never kept a SW tank or used a fixture like this one before. Perhaps one of the more experienced SW members chime in.

As far a T5's and PC's are concerned. I've use both and I like the T5's but the PC's do work. Choosing the right fixture also makes a big difference. One with a good electronic ballast, fan cooled, and a good reflector will go a long way in extending the bulbs life.

PC's bulbs are more expensive but they crank out more power then T5's per bulb. If you find a good deal on PC bulbs then it really makes no difference.


----------

